# Moving to/working in Quezon City from USA..advice needed



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,

I am planning to move to Quezon City and work there from the USA. I have a few questions:

1) Is anyone familiar with the LRT project 3 section? If so, can you provide feedback about it.

2) How much would I expect rent + utilities to cost monthly? Can anyone provide any reliable websites to find apartments.

3) If I am a dual citizen, do I have to pay taxes for 2 countries? Though my Philippine passport is expired and lost.

4) Will it be easy to apply for credit there? Not sure how much my American credit score will matter.

Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd work on updating the Philippine passport before applying for a job, if not you'll need a work Visa.


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'd work on updating the Philippine passport before applying for a job, if not you'll need a work Visa.


Agreed. I could renew and replace my Philippine passport in the Philippines I heard. I don't believe your dual citizenship expires, right?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Acabigao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to move to Quezon City and work there from the USA. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


1. There are multiple LRT/MRT projects ongoing. 

2. Olx is one way to go but I have no personal experience on this. It will also depend on how you want to live. Rental rates vary. Better ask your employer for housing allowances and details if it's available under your contract.

3. If your a dual citizen and you use your Philippine passport and SSS and BIR TIN number then you will automatically get taxed here BUT you still have to report to the IRS because the US does not recognize dual citizenships of any country. Better ask your employer's accounting dept.

4. As for credit, usually the creditors here look into your Philippine banking and employment history. If you have existing US based credit cards in good standing and there is a partner bank here you could use that to your advantage in applying for credit. Also, some employees of multinational companies are given preferential treatment dependent on credit checks.


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

quote]

1. There are multiple LRT/MRT projects ongoing. 

*I will be near project 3 along aurora and citi center 

2. Olx is one way to go but I have no personal experience on this. It will also depend on how you want to live. Rental rates vary. Better ask your employer for housing allowances and details if it's available under your contract.

*thank you

3. If your a dual citizen and you use your Philippine passport and SSS and BIR TIN number then you will automatically get taxed here BUT you still have to report to the IRS because the US does not recognize dual citizenships of any country. Better ask your employer's accounting dept.

*Dual citizenship does not expire right? I have to renew and replace my Philippine passport. i believe i can do it in the Philippines?

4. As for credit, usually the creditors here look into your Philippine banking and employment history. If you have existing US based credit cards in good standing and there is a partner bank here you could use that to your advantage in applying for credit. Also, some employees of multinational companies are given preferential treatment dependent on credit checks.
* credit checks in the Philippines?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Find out all these answers from your local Philippine Consulate before you leave the states. 

It's not so fun trying to get things done here, it's a different world and just about everything is done at the offices, they still use type writer's here I kid you not and most offices are not linked like the states, nobody answer's their phones or email there's no staffing for this the back and forth travels will drain your patience and become stressful and if you need documents stateside, don't forget the that the mail system here is very expensive and isn't 100%, get ready for long waiting lines.

If planed correctly everything could run much smoother but to show up here and go that route I feel would be very stressful and a real drain on your finances.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

AFAIK Dual Filipino citizenship has no expiration.
You could do it here but if time and logistics permit better get your papers sorted out there at the consulates.
Yes, they have credit checks here in the Philippines. The Credit Management Association of the Philippines is the go to agency of most banks here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

galactic said:


> AFAIK Dual Filipino citizenship has no expiration.
> You could do it here but if time and logistics permit better get your papers sorted out there at the consulates.


Not strickly true, it depend on if both countries recognise it. Until resently the Philippines didn't recognise dual citizenship, so if a Philippine citizen aquired another citizenship, American, British whatever. They lost their Philippine citizenship. Now that the rules have changed a former Filipino can reaquire their Philippine citizeship and become a dual citizen. You have to phyically reaquire Philippine citizenship, it's not automatic. So all US filipino citizens have to go along to their local consulate, pay their money and take the oath before they become dual citizens.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

A friend of mine takes the LRT-2 line most days, and it seems relatively reliable by Manila standards. What do you want to know, specifically?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Acabigao;8622249
4) Will it be easy to apply for credit there? Not sure how much my American credit score will matter.
Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thank you[/QUOTE said:


> Not as easy as one would think. We know that speed and ease of getting credit depend on a many variables, ie amount, purpose, etc. In the Philippines it is a tedious process.
> 
> A friend wanted to borrow to payoff a condo - and put my name down as reference. A few weeks later I got a call, then a visit from a representative of the bank. I was also asked for references. After a few weeks the bank called my reference. She ended up withdrawing her application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

metmanph said:


> A friend of mine takes the LRT-2 line most days, and it seems relatively reliable by Manila standards. What do you want to know, specifically?


If anyone knows any nice condo's to rent around the LRT area and how the area is in general.


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> Not as easy as one would think. We know that speed and ease of getting credit depend on a many variables, ie amount, purpose, etc. In the Philippines it is a tedious process.
> 
> A friend wanted to borrow to payoff a condo - and put my name down as reference. A few weeks later I got a call, then a visit from a representative of the bank. I was also asked for references. After a few weeks the bank called my reference. She ended up withdrawing her application.
> 
> ...


Do you know any reliable banks to apply to in the Philippines? Also, would having a job at an American company help?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Acabigao said:


> Do you know any reliable banks to apply to in the Philippines? Also, would having a job at an American company help?


To have and use reliable credit, your best bet I think is to use Bank Of America there in the States. Get your line of credit there and then use B of A in Manila.
My understanding is that this is the only branch here in the islands.

Would be a good idea to contact a B of A there at home as well as *voice call* the manager at the branch in Manila to be sure any wrinkles are ironed out.



Jet Lag


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> To have and use reliable credit, your best bet I think is to use Bank Of America there in the States. Get your line of credit there and then use B of A in Manila.
> My understanding is that this is the only branch here in the islands.
> 
> Would be a good idea to contact a B of A there at home as well as *voice call* the manager at the branch in Manila to be sure any wrinkles are ironed out.
> ...


What if my credit is not too good in the states, is there any bank in the Philippines that would the most reliable to go through?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Acabigao said:


> What if my credit is not too good in the states, is there any bank in the Philippines that would the most reliable to go through?


No, there would be none. In that situation credit would be out and an ATM account would be your only option-but not credit.
Keep in mind too that checking accounts here are almost non-usable if you decide to open one. Also if one ever issues a rubber check
in the Philippines (even by accident) it is a serious crime and the writer will spend time in a federal prison.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate Stateside*



Acabigao said:


> Agreed. I could renew and replace my Philippine passport in the Philippines I heard. I don't believe your dual citizenship expires, right?


It's a big move for anyone even a citizen, I'm not 100% sure how it works for those born in the Philippines but I feel it's best you ask your local Philippine Consulate I think in NY city I posted the short cuts. To show up here and expect things to go smoothly would be a losing prospect especially if you need to prove certain documents stateside. 

"By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail" -Benjamin Franklin

I feel that you are on a good start by asking questions but the people you need to be talking to now are located at the Philippine Consulate Stateside. 

Not a good idea to deal with credit issue's here it's gonna be a whole different ball game as compared to the states (late entry on credit issues and Philippine Banks).


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Acabigao said:


> Do you know any reliable banks to apply to in the Philippines? Also, would having a job at an American company help?


The Bank of America in Manila is a commercial bank for businesses. There are no Bank of America retail branches outside the USA. The availability of credit here is not dependent on your USA credit score. It is more dependent on your amount of time here and Visa status to a certain extent. From what I have seen your relationship with your bank manager will play a large part as to whether or not you receive a credit card or loan.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Acabigao said:


> Do you know any reliable banks to apply to in the Philippines? Also, would having a job at an American company help?


We bank with BPI. Other major banks are just as good. Yes, working with an American company, you have an edge. But document requirements are cumbersome. Be prepared to submit requirements and have the patience to wait.


----------

